# How Do I Go About Getting A Cannabis License? [CA]



## MistaUNGA (Dec 27, 2006)

OK, I have talked with several members here about MMJ, but I still have a few questions. Mainly, they are just about the process of getting the recommendation.

First, it has been established that I might be elligible for MMJ because of chronic insomnia and chronic back pain.

Second, I know that I must visit a physician and get a recommendation for MMJ for these ailments.

From my meeting with the doctor, what do I do? I've heard others with their licenses talk about bringing their "papers" to the clubs and whatnot, but where does it go after the meeting with the doctor?

How do I go about getting the state card, as described in SB420?

Basically, after I meet with the doctor, what all do I have to do in order to "join the club"? 

Also, for extra verification, is anybody absolutely sure that the MMJ will not disqualify me from teaching in a public institution (high school or community college)? I know that a person's medical history is supposed to be private, but I don't want to take any chances.

Thank you for your help and concern.


----------



## mogie (Dec 27, 2006)

I live in Oregon but did a goggle search and found a link that I think will be very helpful to you. Look:

California Medical Marijuana Program - Responsibilities


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 28, 2006)

Mista ...

First, there is no licence required in California, nor is it a *requirement* that you register with your county under SB420. All you need to do is to take your medical history to a cooperative doctor and get a letter of recommendation. Keep the original in a safe place, like in your safe. Make copies ... keep one stapled to the inside door of your growing cabinet and one in your glove compartment. When visiting the clubs, just show them a copy of your letter and your driver's licence. There is no need to discuss your medication of choice with your employer, unless, of course, they drug test. As long as you are following your county's guidelines under SB420, and have your letter, you are good to go. You cannot be touched unless you sell or give to others unless you are a caregiver.


If you are close to either Ventura or Santa Barbara and need a doctor, PM me.

Vi


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 2, 2007)

i would give up my right testicle to live in cali. I have had enough of the rust belt!


----------



## DankyDank (Jan 2, 2007)

While Vi is correct that you don't HAVE to get a an official card in order to be protected, I would still recommend making the drive to Oakland to get one. It just makes things easier. Most clubs accept the card as the only piece of "stand alone" i.d. that you need in order to get in. Also, you are a lot less likely to have a hard time with law enforcement if you have the card; most cops know about the card and how it works, but they aren't real impressed with a note from a doctor, and they will take your weed and arrest you anyway. 

As far as your employer, that area of the law remains to be tested. I have a friend who applied for work with the Dept of Corrections, and self-disclosed that he was a medical pot user. He was automatically disqualified. I don't think it will be long before this aspect of medicinal use is tested in court.


----------



## ViRedd (Jan 2, 2007)

I want to see who has the balls to write off their growing supplies against their taxes owed as a medical expense. *lol*

Vi


----------



## mogie (Jan 2, 2007)

LOL ... Would like to see that.


----------



## potroast (Jan 3, 2007)

I file my income tax return with a couple of Schedule C's for my pot businesses. I deduct all expenses related to growing, including power and water. I even deduct my mileage for making deliveries. My growing floor area is deducted as a home office!

We've come a long way, Babe!


----------



## mogie (Jan 3, 2007)

What about lighters, rolling papers, bongs, roach clips, stash boxes, baggies, grinders, pipes, stones, vaporizers, (need to itemize those on my taxes) LOL


----------



## whitey111 (Feb 1, 2007)

so basically there is no way that you can just become a grower for the hospitals as a small buisness?


----------



## vapormom (Feb 3, 2007)

In Canada yes you see a doctor and if you qualify he will issue a medical card which entitles you to buy medical marijuana . Now they are going to be supplying vaporizers also to those with a medical certificate.
How do I know this? Well Health Canada has already spoken to *friends*and are now trying out some vapoizers that meet the requirements for ppl with chronic illnesses. So I suggest to you move to Canada get a medical certificate and maybe even a free vapoizers via health Canada ~_^


----------



## vapormom (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi guys just wanted you to know that right now people with a Medical cerificate can buy a Vapor Cannon for 149.95 canadian .We are trying our best to help out friends in need. Check it out!


----------



## Indica415 (Feb 4, 2007)

go to oakland..


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 4, 2007)

Indica415 said:


> go to oakland..


 
why? it smells fuuny there.


----------



## Tidalwavedave (Aug 18, 2007)

Go to 215physicians.html find a doctor near u and call him and talk to him, u gotta have a medical problem like a disease or something like that, then u make a appointment and get ur medical records and bam done


----------



## bigbudeddie (Aug 29, 2007)

Its along way to go until we have medical marijuana in Australia. Im moving to Canada


----------



## Lacy (Dec 14, 2007)

_I know these threads are old but I am doing some research._

_If this is all that is required in california then I wanna move_


ViRedd said:


> Mista ...
> 
> First, there is no licence required in California, nor is it a *requirement* that you register with your county under SB420. All you need to do is to take your medical history to a cooperative doctor and get a letter of recommendation. Keep the original in a safe place, like in your safe. Make copies ... keep one stapled to the inside door of your growing cabinet and one in your glove compartment. When visiting the clubs, just show them a copy of your letter and your driver's licence. There is no need to discuss your medication of choice with your employer, unless, of course, they drug test. As long as you are following your county's guidelines under SB420, and have your letter, you are good to go. You cannot be touched unless you sell or give to others unless you are a caregiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 14, 2007)

Lacy said:


> _I know these threads are old but I am doing some research._
> 
> _If this is all that is required in california then I wanna move_



pot dr.'s everywhere.....215physicians.html


----------



## Lacy (Dec 14, 2007)

_I know you're not here any more BUT I hope that goes well for ya. (funny)_


mogie said:


> What about lighters, rolling papers, bongs, roach clips, stash boxes, baggies, grinders, pipes, stones, vaporizers, (need to itemize those on my taxes) LOL


----------



## Lacy (Dec 14, 2007)

_Yes I know. I saw that.  I wonder if my hubby would be willing to relocate.........................._




_Somehow I doubt it. But I can dream._


fdd2blk said:


> pot dr.'s everywhere.....OpenDNS


----------



## Tiny (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got my recommendation... much easier than i thought it would be... god i love Cali...


----------



## Lacy (Dec 15, 2007)

_Thats great news tiny. way to go. I'm very happy for you. _


Tiny said:


> I just got my recommendation... much easier than i thought it would be... god i love Cali...


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 22, 2007)

I have had alot of phys med problems for about 6-7 yrs mostly back and neck issues, the docs put me on vic, o.c, all kinds of shit any ways I never liked the addictive prop. so a buddy told me about MJ and I went to a doc. that I had seen 3 yrs pre. and told him that when I smoked it helped so much more then all the p. drugs. He took 15 min had his sec. print up a from and that was that. 

I took the form to one of the local shops they called the Dr. to var. then went into a back room got what I wanted and its all been gravy. 
Thxs RIU

The best thing was he didn't charge me for the vis.


----------



## Lacy (Dec 22, 2007)

_Don't take this wrong. I am very very happy for you BUT I cannot believe the loops I have been jumping through with no results and I have been at this for AT LEAST 6 months now. _
_You LUCKY SH*T YOU ! _


LoganSmith said:


> I have had alot of phys med problems for about 6-7 yrs mostly back and neck issues, the docs put me on vic, o.c, all kinds of shit any ways I never liked the addictive prop. so a buddy told me about marijuana and I went to a doc. that I had seen 3 yrs pre. and told him that when I smoked it helped so much more then all the p. drugs. He took 15 min had his sec. print up a from and that was that.
> 
> I took the form to one of the local shops they called the Dr. to var. then went into a back room got what I wanted and its all been gravy.
> Thxs RIU
> ...


----------



## THEW.A.L (Sep 17, 2008)

So how much can you legaly grow before you exceed the state legal amount in california


----------



## crazedtimmy (Sep 17, 2008)

potroast said:


> I file my income tax return with a couple of Schedule C's for my pot businesses. I deduct all expenses related to growing, including power and water. I even deduct my mileage for making deliveries. My growing floor area is deducted as a home office!
> 
> We've come a long way, Babe!


Yup Yup me too, that how we californians do it;D


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2008)

crazedtimmy said:


> Yup Yup me too, that how we californians do it;D



more info please. a pm will work. i'm in a jam with the state. thanks. i have receipts for *everything* for the last 2 years.


----------



## DigitalTwo (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have the same question. I was in a accident and had bad back aches and anxiety.. so much anxiety that I have trouble getting the Little Digital to stand up, if you know what I mean. Anyway, I need a California medical pot license. I actually need a copy of one.. you can even blur out your name. I just have to prove it to some nerds on another forum that I am telling the truth and I'll get millions of silvers. If anyone helps me I can give them rides in my RX-7 that goes from 0-90 in under 9 seconds and I can get them a walk in gig at my next acting job. I can also get 2 FREE tixs to the next home game of the Chino Hills Huskies Football game, which I used to be a huge star of. If I told you my real name, you would definitely know me. I sometimes go back there and just hang out and sign autographs.

So, help me out and I'll obviously make it well worth your while.


----------



## Der Panzer (Sep 24, 2008)

DigitalTwo said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have the same question. I was in a accident and had bad back aches and anxiety.. so much anxiety that I have trouble getting the Little Digital to stand up, if you know what I mean. Anyway, I need a California medical pot license. I actually need a copy of one.. you can even blur out your name. I just have to prove it to some nerds on another forum that I am telling the truth and I'll get millions of silvers. If anyone helps me I can give them rides in my RX-7 that goes from 0-90 in under 9 seconds and I can get them a walk in gig at my next acting job. I can also get 2 FREE tixs to the next home game of the Chino Hills Huskies Football game, which I used to be a huge star of. If I told you my real name, you would definitely know me. I sometimes go back there and just hang out and sign autographs.
> 
> So, help me out and I'll obviously make it well worth your while.



wow..uhh. that sounds like quite a nice prize package..LOL


----------



## DigitalTwo (Sep 25, 2008)

Der Panzer said:


> wow..uhh. that sounds like quite a nice prize package..LOL


I hope that wasn't sarcastic, because a day with me would be the best day of your life. You would know what it's like to be popular and cool.

Seriously, I just need a copy of someone's license to win a bet because some nerds on another forum don't believe me. God, I hate nerds so much.


----------



## Der Panzer (Sep 25, 2008)

DigitalTwo said:


> I hope that wasn't sarcastic, because a day with me would be the best day of your life. You would know what it's like to be popular and cool.
> 
> Seriously, I just need a copy of someone's license to win a bet because some nerds on another forum don't believe me. God, I hate nerds so much.


I believe it. You need a copy of a license to win a bet vs. some nerds on a forum. That definitely makes you popular and cool.


----------



## SmokesUp (Nov 15, 2008)

DigitalTwo said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have the same question. I was in a accident and had bad back aches and anxiety.. so much anxiety that I have trouble getting the Little Digital to stand up, if you know what I mean. Anyway, I need a California medical pot license. I actually need a copy of one.. you can even blur out your name. I just have to prove it to some nerds on another forum that I am telling the truth and I'll get millions of silvers. If anyone helps me I can give them rides in my RX-7 that goes from 0-90 in under 9 seconds and I can get them a walk in gig at my next acting job. I can also get 2 FREE tixs to the next home game of the Chino Hills Huskies Football game, which I used to be a huge star of. If I told you my real name, you would definitely know me. I sometimes go back there and just hang out and sign autographs.
> 
> So, help me out and I'll obviously make it well worth your while.



Did you try to use google.com ?







kiss-ass


----------



## flatrider (Nov 15, 2008)

I wonder what you conditions are regarding the use of marijunanaan


----------



## coltsfanky79 (Nov 15, 2008)

SmokesUp said:


> Did you try to use google.com ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


youre my hero,................ i lived in cali when i was a kid....I could beat my parents for moving back here...lol Cmon KY legalize MMJ!!!


----------



## SmokesUp (Nov 15, 2008)

flatrider said:


> I wonder what you conditions are regarding the use of marijunanaan



That I can't help you with. I googled this img. I am also from Michigan.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2008)

i have one of those. 

i'm not posting mine though.


----------



## dhhbomb (Nov 17, 2008)

really fdd i seen the same dr for m recomendation for 3 years he said do not get the card no matter what till they stop harrassing people and accept our state laws cus when u have a card all ur info is in the system and the dea has access to it unlike the remmomendation which is record u and him have not saying the dea usually waste time on us since we are truley commerical growers but i sleep better knowing not in the computer


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2008)

dhhbomb said:


> really fdd i seen the same dr for m recomendation for 3 years he said do not get the card no matter what till they stop harrassing people and accept our state laws cus when u have a card all ur info is in the system and the dea has access to it unlike the remmomendation which is record u and him have not saying the dea usually waste time on us since we are truley commerical growers but i sleep better knowing not in the computer




it's been 4 years, still no DEA. 

if you get pulled over you get to drive away with your goods. that helps me sleep better.


----------



## dhhbomb (Nov 20, 2008)

yes but doesnt the recomendation hold the same merit in cali thats what i been told


----------



## lepraconstud (Dec 26, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> Mista ...
> 
> First, there is no licence required in California, nor is it a *requirement* that you register with your county under SB420. All you need to do is to take your medical history to a cooperative doctor and get a letter of recommendation. Keep the original in a safe place, like in your safe. Make copies ... keep one stapled to the inside door of your growing cabinet and one in your glove compartment. When visiting the clubs, just show them a copy of your letter and your driver's licence. There is no need to discuss your medication of choice with your employer, unless, of course, they drug test. As long as you are following your county's guidelines under SB420, and have your letter, you are good to go. You cannot be touched unless you sell or give to others unless you are a caregiver.
> 
> ...


hey i live near ventura county in costa mesa and im looking to get my medi marijuana lisence and i dont really have anything wrong with me but i would like it u said you could help. any way you could help i would appriciate it


----------



## lepraconstud (Dec 26, 2008)

hey i live in costa mesa and i am looking to get my liscences in the easiest way possible , its not a far drive for me to go to ventura if u know a doctor or someone up there that could give it to me... well i would appriceate any help i can get


----------



## kim1972 (Jul 24, 2009)

Researching the requirements/guidelines for opening a store. Can you be of any help? Also need a doctor in the Ventura/Santa Barbara area. Thanks for any help you can give on this. Kim


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 24, 2009)

whitey111 said:


> so basically there is no way that you can just become a grower for the hospitals as a small buisness?



hospitals do not grow or sell weed.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 24, 2009)

To get a marijuana card here in CA all you have to do is find a Marijuana Dr tell him your illness or lie to him/her and voila you have a med card.


----------



## elephantrace (Aug 27, 2009)

That's so good to hear, i love it. 

I have a question to anyone who can answer: If i get my medical marijuana license, does that enable me to legally grow it as well? Or would i need a separate license for that? Also how would i obtain a license to sell medicinal marijuana?


Thanks!






potroast said:


> I file my income tax return with a couple of Schedule C's for my pot businesses. I deduct all expenses related to growing, including power and water. I even deduct my mileage for making deliveries. My growing floor area is deducted as a home office!
> 
> We've come a long way, Babe!


----------



## headband707 (Aug 28, 2009)

flatrider said:


> I wonder what you conditions are regarding the use of marijunanaan


 
There is a list you can get Chronic pain Arthritis ,Fibromyagia, just to name a few. Lots of ppl fall under the Chronic pain one. Important to note that if you get your card to smoke doesn't mean you get you lic. to grow or your lic. to grow to sell lol lol.. I wish lol... They make this hard and your GP is as usless as tits on a bull. They always act like your a junkie you must find the "RIGHT" doctor to go to or you will become very frustrated with the whole system as it's not set up for this. There are groups and green cross or CALM or the Compassion club should be able to help. Your Dr. doesn't have to agree with you to sign this document there is a place on the document that says he doesn't agree and they usually sign that. If you tell your Dr. you want to smoke joint and you want to set up a grow this will not work! You will have to do your homework. Most ppl understand that pot is expensive you will have to explain that you don't want to kill your liver anymore and you need tricomes and you have been reseaching and it takes growing to get these. Do your homework! peace out Headband707


----------



## headband707 (Aug 28, 2009)

ViRedd said:


> Mista ...
> 
> First, there is no licence required in California, nor is it a *requirement* that you register with your county under SB420. All you need to do is to take your medical history to a cooperative doctor and get a letter of recommendation. Keep the original in a safe place, like in your safe. Make copies ... keep one stapled to the inside door of your growing cabinet and one in your glove compartment. When visiting the clubs, just show them a copy of your letter and your driver's licence. There is no need to discuss your medication of choice with your employer, unless, of course, they drug test. As long as you are following your county's guidelines under SB420, and have your letter, you are good to go. You cannot be touched unless you sell or give to others unless you are a caregiver.
> 
> ...


If you have a Compassion Club card in Van BC does that allow you to go to the clubs in Cali?? or anywhere in the USA?? Just wondering if you might know? peace out Headband707


----------



## h.h. (Aug 30, 2009)

headband707 said:


> If you have a Compassion Club card in Van BC does that allow you to go to the clubs in Cali?? or anywhere in the USA?? Just wondering if you might know? peace out Headband707


You can grow in Cal with a recommendation. Nothing else is needed.
A Canadian card is not valid here nor one from here valid elsewhere.


----------



## headband707 (Aug 30, 2009)

h.h. said:


> You can grow in Cal with a recommendation. Nothing else is needed.
> A Canadian card is not valid here nor one from here valid elsewhere.


 
Yeah I figured that would be true someone should really work on that one!! Why should there be boarders with the pain meds? That doesn't make any sense to me. The DEA being in Canada doesn't make sense to me either. I can understand the boarder but not once your on the other side. peace out Headband707


----------



## lemonjellow (Aug 31, 2009)

i am in michigan and seeking a medical weed card . any body know about it or how to get it


----------



## KeenGuy (Aug 31, 2009)

Went to Green Relief in SF today and got my paperwork. My back has been killing me for a very long time. Dr took about 30 minutes to chat to me. Looked my back over, agreed it was fucked, and then signed my paperwork.

Then went across the road to Grass Roots, and got an ID card for them/there.

I'm now a MMJ smoker/grower in SF


----------



## headband707 (Sep 3, 2009)

KeenGuy said:


> Went to Green Relief in SF today and got my paperwork. My back has been killing me for a very long time. Dr took about 30 minutes to chat to me. Looked my back over, agreed it was fucked, and then signed my paperwork.
> 
> Then went across the road to Grass Roots, and got an ID card for them/there.
> 
> I'm now a MMJ smoker/grower in SF


Congradulations doesn't it feel great to have that!!!! Damn I hate the Dr. that make this hard on ppl. Or anyone that would make it hard. Happy for you peace out Headband707


----------



## 215KeepsMeClean (Sep 4, 2009)

Has anyone checked out DispensaryFinder.com? I heard this site on the radio last night and they have a link to get a doctors rec if you live in CA. Seems pretty legit.


----------



## KeenGuy (Sep 4, 2009)

headband707 said:


> Congradulations doesn't it feel great to have that!!!! Damn I hate the Dr. that make this hard on ppl. Or anyone that would make it hard. Happy for you peace out Headband707


Cheers man! It's a HUGE relief to have  Great to be able to legally grow too .


----------



## headband707 (Sep 5, 2009)

KeenGuy said:


> Cheers man! It's a HUGE relief to have  Great to be able to legally grow too .


 Now you da man lol .. Hum which gear to grow lol peace out Headband707


----------



## michaelchristopher (Oct 11, 2009)

Please help me! I have high blood pressure, dozens of surgeries and all so i'm not super worried about a recommendation. I want to do everything the right way. I wonder, how can i supply a dispensary? I'm totally and permanently disabled and it would be a perfect career. Not to mention helping other people. What does it take to do this?


----------



## nicbelliz (Oct 12, 2009)

so. im 19. went to green relief in SF with a medical record with evidence of me complaining of back pain. paid 99 bucks and now I can goto any dispensery around the east bay and get great meds. I am so grateful to grow up in cali................


----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 13, 2009)

PROP 215 RULES!


----------



## headband707 (Oct 13, 2009)

michaelchristopher said:


> Please help me! I have high blood pressure, dozens of surgeries and all so i'm not super worried about a recommendation. I want to do everything the right way. I wonder, how can i supply a dispensary? I'm totally and permanently disabled and it would be a perfect career. Not to mention helping other people. What does it take to do this?


I would recommend you take your bud in and see what they say. If it's any good they will set somthing up with you. I hope that helps peace out Headband707


----------



## ShaeG (Mar 9, 2011)

That's awesome! State taxes only though, right? I'm gonna try to do the same... 



potroast said:


> I file my income tax return with a couple of Schedule C's for my pot businesses. I deduct all expenses related to growing, including power and water. I even deduct my mileage for making deliveries. My growing floor area is deducted as a home office!
> 
> We've come a long way, Babe!


----------



## Enigma684 (Apr 27, 2011)

What kind of disease or problem do you have that they let you get it?


----------



## Knightspirit (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Potroast - I just moved to CA and am very interested in the medicinal aspects of RAW cannabis. I have a small plot of growing land - but am a little unclear as to what the CA laws allow. Can I grow without being assessed as a medicinal user? I am interested in juicing the stuff - and selling the raw juice maybe. Something along those lines anyway. So - it is basically the same question as was posed by Whitey111 above - can we grow as a business to supply medicinal users?

Thanks


----------

